# Giving treats to kittens (suggestions)



## ADKstorm (Nov 2, 2004)

Are there any canned/bagged treats that are okay for kittens 8-14 weeks old that I can buy at the store?

Most treats I looked at are for cats and some even indicate not to be given to cats younger than 1 year old. From what I read, giving kittens milk does nothing for the kitten health wise that the normal food already does. One thing it can cause is "bathroom" problems. ....and I rather not use that as a "treat" item since the only milk I buy is fat free milk.

Thanks for any help


----------



## ChiaZ (Oct 24, 2004)

*...*

I'm also wondering about that .... is there any 'human food' that is really good for kitten? mines about 16 weeks 
(also how much should i give/how often?)


----------



## Vequi's Daddy (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: ...*



ChiaZ said:


> I'm also wondering about that .... is there any 'human food' that is really good for kitten? mines about 16 weeks
> (also how much should i give/how often?)


Unless having your cat sticking his/her nose into your plate and cup isn't disturbing to you, you should *not* give your cat food for humans. This supposedly intelligent animal won't then be able to draw the line into when is it OK to grab food for humans and when it is not.

Having my cat poking around my plate is one of the few things I hate she doing, and I know it won't be pleasant for people who visit me. My food is off-limits for Vequi and she is slowly learning that.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: ...*



Vequi's Daddy said:


> Unless having your cat sticking his/her nose into your plate and cup isn't disturbing to you, you should *not* give your cat food for humans. This supposedly intelligent animal won't then be able to draw the line into when is it OK to grab food for humans and when it is not.


Actually the part about them not knowing the boundries because of "thier lack of intelligance" is wrong.

All 5 of my guys know they do not take food from my plate when I am eating, but they do know that if the plate is put on the floor, it is open for them to have.
I only really do this is ive head fish/meat or cerial to let them have the dribble of milk that is left. But remember not to give your cat human milk as they cannot processes it properly.
A tiny dribble left over from breakfast wont hurt them, but giving a bowlful a day will.

If you teach your cat right it will learn, they are intelligent otherwise they would not have the ability to learn anything.


----------



## ChiaZ (Oct 24, 2004)

*...*

No no I dont mean her litterally eating right off my plate or my left overs ... i mean more natural stuff like meat and stuff like that thats what i mean as 'people food' stuff that would be good for them too or is that a no no too?


----------



## ADKstorm (Nov 2, 2004)

*canned/bagged treats*

I think we have established the human food part (a tangent from main question in my original post).......what about treats (bought in pet store) for kittens?

Thanks


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

I couldnt find kitten treats, I just gave my guys cat ones, just make sure they arent too hard, maybe get the chewy ones.


----------



## Vequi's Daddy (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: ...*



ChiaZ said:


> No no I dont mean her litterally eating right off my plate or my left overs ... i mean more natural stuff like meat and stuff like that thats what i mean as 'people food' stuff that would be good for them too or is that a no no too?


If you get your cats used to eating stuff you would eat (even if not from the same plate), then everytime they smell your food, they will think it's feeding time and won't let you or others eat in peace.


----------



## Vequi's Daddy (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: canned/bagged treats*



ADKstorm said:


> I think we have established the human food part (a tangent from main question in my original post).......what about treats (bought in pet store) for kittens?
> 
> Thanks


I'm giving Vequi Whiskas Temptations - soft on the outside, chewy on the inside. However, I got her when she was five months old. Although I read in the bag "for cats and kittens" I would not feel comfortable giving them to a two month old kitten.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: ...*



Vequi's Daddy said:


> If you get your cats used to eating stuff you would eat (even if not from the same plate), then everytime they smell your food, they will think it's feeding time and won't let you or others eat in peace.


Sorry but from my experince thats not true either.
Yes I get pestered for things such as tuna, fish in general and bacon, but they never pester me for the food until I have finished.

As I said above, if a cat is trained correctly you will have no problems, and ive done this with 5 cats, they all get scraps if there is some going, and they dont bug me all the time when I am eating/cooking.


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

The "chewy" treats mentioned are seriously yucky; they are preserved with sugar and loaded with junk.

There are a few healthy treats; mostly dehydrated meat, such as "Kitty Kissers", dried liver and fish, etc. 

The same principles apply to treats as to cat food: avoid treats made with by-products, corn, and chemical preservatives. See:
http://www.littlebigcat.com/index.php?a ... w&item=004
for details on how to read the label and choose a good brand.

Cheers,
Dr. Jean


----------



## Doeremi (Aug 21, 2004)

I like the dehydrated chicken sticks and the kittens growl and even defend them they love them so much. It takes them a while to eat them too because they're kind of hard. Probably good for their gums and teeth.


----------

